# Tiny Shrimp Cube



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Latest Creation!

This is what happen to my 0.9G cube...

moss + half submerse plants + shrimps


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

very bonzai! i dig it! 
btw, where did u get the cube? O:


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

the new marina 0.9G cube with LED


----------

